# The cover of Mechanicum...



## cheeto (Apr 1, 2011)

Is that supposed to be Rho-Mu 31?


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

What are you on about?


----------



## daxxglax (Apr 24, 2010)

I think it's supposed to just be a generic Protector/Techpriest


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

I think it's just a Techpriest... with a rotary cannon!


----------



## Chaosveteran (Aug 29, 2010)

plz post the cover


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)




----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah i think its just a genric techpriest, with a big fuck off cannon at that.


----------



## gatorgav (Feb 6, 2009)

I thought it was supposed to be Lukas Chrom...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Dad, is that you?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Horus Heresy covers usually end up having very little in common with the parent novel itself.


----------

